# Oh Yeah! Northeast?



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay so it might have been a little false advertising on my part but a guy can get his hopes up right?? Anyway check this out thought it was an interesting article... Seems to have some of the right ideas just hope they follow through...

http://firsthandweather.com/blog/all-posts/forecast-models-agreeing-big-arctic-blast


----------

